# Bestehenden Schwimmteich neu anlegen



## HansvomDach (10. Mai 2017)

Hallo liebes Forum,


wir haben vor ca. 2 Jahren ein Haus mit einem knapp 20 Jahre alten Schwimmteich gekauft. Dieser Teich wurde aber die letzten 10-15 Jahre nicht mehr benutzt und nur noch wenig gepflegt.

Nun wollen wir den Teich neu anlegen. Da wir zwei kleine Kinder haben, kam als aller erstes ein Zaun um das Wasserloch. Dann ist uns letztes Jahr die ganze Suppe umgekippt und unsere ortsansäßige Feuerwehr hat die ca. 45.000 Liter stinkende Plörre entsorgt. Durch eine, mit viel asiatischer Sprachkunst erworbene, Teichfilterpumpanlage inkl. UVB-Lampe ist das Wasser nun zumindest bis zum Grund durchsichtig und bleibt in Bewegung.

Wie Ihr in den ersten Sätzen schon erkennen könnt ist noch viel zu tun. Ich habe hier einige schöne Bilder von selbstgebauten Schwimmteichen gesehen und denke, dass hier ein paar Projekte verwirklicht wurden, die unseren Vorstellungen sehr nahe kommen und hoffe sehr sehr sehr, dass Ihr uns helfen könnt die richtigen Schritte zu tun und keine groben Fehler zu begehen, denn unser Wissen um das Thema Schwimmteich beschränkt sich irgendwo auf ein Niveau, dass wir unterscheiden können, ob trocken oder nass...  
Ich werde versuchen ein paar Bilder anzuhängen.

Auf diesen Bildern ist das rechteckige Wasserbecken zu sehen. Um des Wasserbecken herum ist die ehemalige Ruhezone, oder wie diese auch heißt. die ist einmal komplett rum und bis zu 40 cm tief. Man kann die Kante erkennen bis wohin die Folie verbaut ist, wenn man genau schaut. Aktuell ist das alles zugewachsen, sogar Bäume mit einem Stammdurchmesser von fast 10cm sind dort gewachsen.
Morgen werden wir mit ein paar starken Helfern den Außenbereich weggraben und entsorgen.

Also im Idealfall ist dann das rechteckige Wasserbecken und eine pflanzenbefreite Zone drum rum bis kurz vor den Zaun übrig. Die Treppe wird auch entsorgt, hier soll später eine Art Leiter von der Terrasse (Diese soll mindestens L-förmig um den Teich gehen) ins Wasser führen.

Um zu Beginn nicht zu viel zu springen, eine kurze gedankliche Skizze unsere gewünschten Ergebnisses.
Wir möchten gerne einen Teich zum Schwimmen und Planschen, der möglichst wenig Arbeit macht und halbwegs gut aussieht. Außerdem sollen min. die Hälfte (links und unten auf den Fotos) mit einer Terrasse umbaut werden. Für den Bereich um den Schwimmbereich dachte ich an eine Art Kieß mit wenigen Pflanzen.
Leider kann ich keine richtige Drainage und was sonst so zur modernen Teichtechnik gehört verbauen.

Bei all diesen Themen bräuchte ich mal ein paar Anregungen von Leuten die sich bereits damit beschäftigt haben.
Meine Bitte an Euch... ich wäre schwer begeistert, wenn es ein paar von Euch gibt, die das Projekt gerne mit uns begleiten und gestallten wollen. Uns helfen auf was zu achten ist und uns Tips und Hinweise geben, wie der Teich eine richtig schöne Sache werden kann.

Sollte ich Angaben vergessen haben, dass nur, weil ich nicht weiß was hierbei wichtig ist =)
     
Danke Euch und einen sonnigen Tag!


----------



## troll20 (17. Mai 2017)

Hallo Hans, 
Herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichkloppis 
Ich staune das hier noch keiner geantwortet hat 
Hast du / ihr euch schon durch das Basiswissen gelesen?
Soll es ein Naturteich oder eher ein Technik- Teich werden?
Warum meinst du das eine Drainage zu einem Technikteich unbedigt gehört aber du sie nicht verbauen kanns?


HansvomDach schrieb:


> Morgen werden wir mit ein paar starken Helfern den Außenbereich weggraben und entsorgen.


Ist davon schon etwas passiert und gibt es neue Bilder in denen man dann evtl etwas rummahlen könnte?


----------



## anz111 (17. Mai 2017)

Servus Hans!
Schaut ja abenteuerlich aus dein Projekt.
Gibts schon Bilder vom aktuellen Zustand? Dann können wir dir sicher besser helfen.

Was ich da so sehe musst du den Pflanzbereich neu machen. Sprich altes Zeug raus, Substrat aufbringen, neue Pflanzen rein. Randgestaltung....fertig.

Lg Oliver

Ein 20 Jahre alter Schwimmteich ganz ohne Technik.....herrlich


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Mai 2017)

anz111 schrieb:


> Ein 20 Jahre alter Schwimmteich ganz ohne Technik.....herrlich



Na dann zerpflückt ihn mal nicht, den schöne Teich.

Ich denke da an viele dicke Rohre, Luftheber, Kreisströmung riesige Wassermengen usw. es ist kein Koiteich sondern ein Schwimmteich ohne Fischbesatz. Da sollten 8000 - 10 000 l/h genügen.


----------



## mitch (17. Mai 2017)

anz111 schrieb:


> ganz ohne Technik


dann les mal weiter oben


HansvomDach schrieb:


> Durch eine, mit viel asiatischer Sprachkunst erworbene, Teichfilterpumpanlage inkl. UVB-Lampe ist das Wasser nun zumindest bis zum Grund durchsichtig und bleibt in Bewegung.


----------



## anz111 (18. Mai 2017)

Ja die Filteranlage dürfte ja noch keine 20 Jahre alt sein nehm ich jetzt mal an


----------

